# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Sorry another culture Q for total beginner!!

## Howe3488

Hi guys. 

So I want to culture fruit flies for my new dart frogs. However, I have NO IDEA what this means!! I have looked through all the old discussions but apologies can't seem to  find one that is as basic as I need. 

So, in the shop I was given 2 tubs. One which she said was ready now and one I needed to leave for a fortnight (see pics) 

So when I have finished the tub (I'm assuming when there seems to be no flies left?), what do I do??? Do I empty tub completely and start again? Or do you add something to the tub to get it going again? Sorry guys I'm a complete beginner! 

Thanks in advance! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan

I felt the same way as well in the beginning  :Wink:  Fruit fly culturing is much easier than it sounds. But we have an article on how to do it  :Smile:  Frog Forum - Fruit Fly Culturing, Care and Feeding - Everything you need to know about Drosophila The media can be bought from online dealers such as Repashy or Josh's frogs. if you do plan to create your own homemade media, be sure to use vinegar because this will counter the mold that will often grow in the cultures.

----------


## Howe3488

Thanks! I should have looked harder for this info  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

